# bieche loft design



## mill pigeon (Apr 2, 2008)

anybody using the bieche style lofts that are on secrets of champions 4 i'm thinking of building one


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

What is bieche loft design


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Mill Pigeon, If you look at this link you will see floor plans and side view drawings of loft with Alex Bieche's chimney roof ventilation. 
http://www.shewmaker.com/backyard_loft_design.pdf
Make sure you scroll down through all pages. Good luck, Greek Boy.


----------



## Kalkbl (May 10, 2010)

Wow, 40 ft long loft, Only in my dreams


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

That particular loft is 40' long. Mr. Bieches loft on dvd looks about 20'. It's for youngster race team and has two sections with partition down the middle. He also has 2 seperated widowhood lofts about 12' long each. He also had stock lofts but weren't shown. His ventilation is a natural system which kept his loft about 20 degrees cooler than the 100 degrees outside during the summer. He also had a piece of board used as a baffle up in the entrance of the chimney from the loft to control speed of air going up and out of chimney vents. This system can be used on any size loft you wish.


----------

